# Switzerland - One photo per post



## mmoosa (Jan 29, 2008)

Couldn't see a thread for one of the most picturesque places on earth so here's a thread just for it.

I'll start you guys off...


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Perfect! :drool:


----------



## mmoosa (Jan 29, 2008)

Here's one to make that 2 for today


----------



## webeagle12 (Oct 1, 2007)

:master::master::drool:

cannot wait until my trip to swiss


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

Wow I love Switzerland... Is is the chocolate capital of the world right?


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

I was wondering what took sooo long to start up a Swiss thread on here, it is truly a beautiful country. I spent about 3 days in Geneva a few years ago and really enjoyed my stay. I actually stayed in a hotel on the French side but was only a few miles from the Swiss border. If I can find a few of the pics that I took while I was there, I will be sure to post them here. :cheers:


----------



## mmoosa (Jan 29, 2008)

I've just been and It is by far one of the most beautiful places on earth, Im in a swiss mode at the moment, filtering through all the pics etc. I'll put up more.


----------



## mmoosa (Jan 29, 2008)

Sorry for not obeying the rules but here's a load of photos to get the thread going...


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Matterhorn, taken near Schwarzsee (earthJoker)









Near Pragelpass (earthJoker)


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Love the Lauterbrunnen pics. I'm gonna make a whole lot of pics there next month!


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Martinsloch (Elm/Flims), seen from south.









Creux du Van (Neuchâtel, Vaud).


----------



## thun (Aug 8, 2007)

Would be nice to know, where the places actually are! 
Especially the last two...


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

It was about time for this thread!


Don't wanna motz, but people, *please credit your sources here!*


And if the thread title says "2 pics per day" I expect you to post just 2 pics a day in here


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Stadelhofen, Zürich (Toni V)









Sustenpass (Wikipedia)


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Walensee (by Biasi)


----------



## simcard (Feb 18, 2009)

great pictures, but the 1st 2 are simply awesome :drool: infact i am now using the 1st picture as my wall paper back ground


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

wow excellent pictures


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

St.Moritz from Muottas Muragl (Wikipedia)









Lausanne


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Stadthaus Winterhur









Eiger, Mönch & Jungfrau


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Aareschlucht









Munot, Schaffhausen


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Lugano









Schloss Sargans, Gonzen(Mountain)


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

wow..great pics kay:

thanx for sharing


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Montreux


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Tarasp









Basel


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Berner Münster (wikipedia)









Thunersee from Niesen (wikipedia)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome photos of Switzerland :cheers: all cities, towns, landscapes are beautiful :cheers:


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Greina (Wiki)


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Zürich (Wiki)


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

One of the most perfect countries in the world:drool:
I want photos of Lausanne and the villages of the Alpes!


----------



## Dinivan (Apr 9, 2007)

This thread has the potential of becoming the best one in the section :cheers:









from flickr
boat in lake Luzern. These steamboats have the feature that the internal machinery can be seen while working, and it's pretty impressive to see.









From flickr
City of Luzern. The tower on the left is part of Kapellbrücke, the oldest wooden bridge in Europe and one of the landmarks of the city.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Very beautiful and peaceloving country!


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Doh, you already beat me with posting two pics. Oh well I got my next two already


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Gustavo__Almeida__ said:


> One of the most perfect countries in the world:drool:


I think so too, every seems to be organized very well, and the country is so neat and clean, quite a difference when you cross the Italian or French border.


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

As it has been wished:









Lausanne









Mürren


----------



## Dinivan (Apr 9, 2007)

^^ :drool: great pictures, the one from Lausanne could very well be a painting from the 16th century


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

What a country, magnificient:drool:


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Ascona









Urnersee


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

^^ someone found his mission 


when you post every morning 2 pics, no one else can post


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Oh dear et:

Well I will post on the evening every second day


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Thurgau*

who needs an earthjoker  _*(spässle)*_


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

very beautiful country


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Verzasca Dam


















Some might recognize it from the opening sequence of Goldeneye.


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

earthJoker said:


> As it has been wished:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really Nice Belltower!! :cheers:


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Basel - Spalentor*


----------



## Dinivan (Apr 9, 2007)

Since it's 2 pictures per day, here goes a picture of Stein am Rhein town:









from flickr
Even by Swiss standards, this town located in canton Schaffhausen has very well preserved its medieval buildings, street plan and walls, and the result is fantastic


----------



## Dinivan (Apr 9, 2007)

The house of the parliament of Switzerland, in Bern:








from flickr
the Bundeshause was designed by Hans Auer and dates from 1902.

I was looking for a picture from The Hall of the Dome, but I found the official webpage with a virtual visit that it's much better (and in english ), http://www.tellvetia.ch/visit/

So instead I'll post a picture of one of the best-looking locomotives in the world in Zürich Hbf, the Re 420 (I'm aware this is a subjective opinion hehe)








flickr
Apart from being home to nice landscapes, Switzerland hosts a large number of engineering firms that designed and built in the country advanced machines such as these trains


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Yesterday I was at the Rheinfall (biggest waterfalls of Europe). I wan't there for years. Therefore I post some pics of it (not mine).


















I was the first time in my life on that small Island in the middle. That was quite a nice experience standing in the middle of the roaring masses of water.


----------



## Dinivan (Apr 9, 2007)

^^ impressive waterfalls, indeed, though I think they bring more water around July, don't they? BTW, how much does it cost to go to the island?


----------



## Dinivan (Apr 9, 2007)

My turn 

Schloss Spiez (castle Spiez), dominating the town with the same name, located on the shores of Thunersee, in Canton Bern








From flickr
The castle dates back to the 10th century

A view of Thunersee (lake Thun)








From flickr

the location of Thunersee


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

beautiful places.... i like these...


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Dinivan said:


> ^^ impressive waterfalls, indeed, though I think they bring more water around July, don't they? BTW, how much does it cost to go to the island?


sFr. 6.50/€ 4.50. One trip over the Rhine and back are included.

I think July hast the most water. But currently it's not bad as the snow is melting in the Alps. In Winter it has the minimal amount of water.


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Kreuzberge


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Geneva


----------



## Dinivan (Apr 9, 2007)

Gross Münster in Zuerich









from flickr

The legend says the romanesque church was founded by Charlemagne himself around the year 1100, that is a legend and might be true or not, but the age of the church dates indeed from the 11th century (though parts had been added afterwards, for example the towers were built in the 15th century). This is one of the most important places in the history of church, as it was here that Zwingli began the changes from his pastoral office in 1520 that led to the Swiss-German reformation.


----------



## Dinivan (Apr 9, 2007)

Paradeplatz, Zürich









from flickr

Paradeplatz is, together with Central, one of the most important tram-hubs of the city of Zurich, with 7 lines stopping there 










At the right of the picture, there's the HQ of Credit Suisse, at the centre there's the HQ of UBS. Also some people say the gold of the Swiss National Bank is hidden under this square, but don't tell anyone


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great thread. I worked in Switzerland some years ago, and I liked the country!


----------



## lucknowii sky (Oct 29, 2006)

why is there restriction on 2 post per day?
whats wrong with posting more?


----------



## Dinivan (Apr 9, 2007)

lucknowii sky said:


> why is there restriction on 2 post per day?
> whats wrong with posting more?


It's just a measure so that there will be always something to be shown 


Neuchâtel (de. Neuenburg)








flickr
With Château de Neuchâtel and La Collégiale de Neuchâtel, the lake, and the omnipresent Alps on the background.


Matterhorn








flickr
it's one of the most distinguishable mountains of the Alps. As a curious note, it is said that the individual pieces of the Swiss-Chocolate bars Toblerone are modelled after the mountain. Homer Simpson also visited it, when in one episode he climbs Murderhorn.


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Roger Federer @ Basel


----------



## Dinivan (Apr 9, 2007)

^^ 

The birthplace of Federer, Basel









flickr


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

earthJoker said:


> Roger Federer @ Basel


a huge monument! :nuts: :banana:


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

"Hölloch Cave is a 196km long cave situated between the river Muota and the area of the Pragelpass in the Valley of Muotha in Switzerland. It is also notable for having a depth of 939m. The initial exploration started in 1875 and was led by Alois Ulrich. A large part of the exploration of this cave was led by Alfred Bogli. The explored length of the cave increased from 25km in 1952 to 100km in 1968 (it was the first cave in the world where the explored length reached 100km.) Until 1970, it was thought to be the largest cave complex in the world, this title now thought to be held by Mammoth Cave National Park."


----------



## smartlipo (Jun 10, 2009)

Amazing ! !
Excellent Photos ! !


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Appenzell*

_wenigschtens eihs_


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Aletschgletscher


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

That mountain in the center, is that the back of the Mönch (4099m) ?


----------



## Dinivan (Apr 9, 2007)

Mythen mountains








flickr flickr









flickr

The mountain is in canton Schwyz, which is this one as seen from the top:








flickr
edit: soz, but I could resist it!  



> On 1 August 1291 the canton of Schwyz founded the Swiss Confederation together with Uri and Unterwalden (Pact of the Rütli). It is one of the Four Forest Cantons (Vier Waldstätten): Schwyz, and the cantons of Uri, Obwalden and Nidwalden — the latter two being traditional subdivisions of the canton of Unterwalden — all located on the shores of the Vierwaldstättersee (Lake Lucerne). The canton of Schwyz took the leadership in the confederation early on. As early as 1320 the name of the canton was applied to the whole of the confederation. It was only in 1803, howerver, that the name Schweiz as derived from the canton of Schwyz became the official name of Switzerland. The flag of Switzerland is derived from the banner of Schwyz.


----------



## Dinivan (Apr 9, 2007)

ChrisZwolle said:


> That mountain in the center, is that the back of the Mönch (4099m) ?


Yep, I'm pretty sure it's the third mountain starting from the left. But earthjoker might be more helpful to identify the rest, cos I'm not sure whether the first and second identifiable peaks are Aletschorn and Jungfrau, respectively


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Dinivan said:


> Yep, I'm pretty sure it's the third mountain starting from the left. But earthjoker might be more helpful to identify the rest, cos I'm not sure whether the first and second identifiable peaks are Aletschorn and Jungfrau, respectively


I have to look on the map to get all the peaks. But I think they are, from the left to the right:

Dreieckshorn (wich is connected to the Aletschhorn), Jungfrau, Mönch, Trugberg (infront of the Mönch), Eiger and to the right Fiescher Gabelhorn, Grosses Wannenhorn.

@Dinivan, did you know there is a trail going up to the Gr.Mythen, without climbing. There is a restaurant up there.


----------



## Dinivan (Apr 9, 2007)

^^ yep, I do know, it's one of these pending trips I have to do, if I manage to convince some people I'll try to go there in two weeks cos we're looking forward to do something easy like this hehe but my friends usually prefer to do a hiking day in a place next to a lake  Sarnensee is another good option of those places we've not been yet, and it's relatively close to ZH


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Lauterbrunnen from Wengen (photo by SBA73):


----------



## Dinivan (Apr 9, 2007)

And changing to a more urban environment, the second pic of the day, Genève, as seen from the cathedral:










Geneva was a republic, allied to Switzerland, until Napoleon's invasion of the country. Then it was incorporated into France. At the end of the war the congress of Vienna, which rearrenged the map of Europe by eliminating hundreds of mini-states, awarded the republic of Geneva to the Swiss confederation (along with some towns originally from Savoy), however by that time Geneva did not have a land link with the rest of the confederation, so the Swiss diplomats in the congress lobbied hard to get that small link until it was finally awarded, they were 10 kilometres taken from France from Versoix to Bossey; the hardest part of the process was actually being heard. For anyone interested in the topic I very, very much recommend the book "Rites of Peace: The Fall of Napoleon and the Congress of Vienna" by Adam Zamoyski, it barely mentions the Swiss question and its two diplomats (I think they were two, but I don't have the book in front ) cos it was of minor importance, but it's great anyway.

Edit: the link to amazon  Rites of Peace


----------



## Dinivan (Apr 9, 2007)

Again, two mountanious sorroundings for today









flickr









flickr

Both pictures were taken from the Schynige Platte Railway, in the Bernese Oberland, which goes from Wilderwil (close to Interlaken) to Schynige Platte.


----------



## Dinivan (Apr 9, 2007)

Two pictures from Zug, in the canton of Zug

the city and its lake








flickr

the old town








flickr










The white and blue stripped roof corresponds to Zytturm. The tower was built in the 13th century and has the current form since 1557, with the large clock added in 1574.

Today the city and canton are best-known for its economic policies. It has the lowest tax rates of the country at around half the swiss average. That has attracted many firms to set up offices in the canton, and so a city with 23,000 inhabitants offers 24,000 jobs and is home to 12,000 companies, among which the largest employer is Siemens, and there are other giants such as mining company Xstrata, which in turn is owned by privately-owned Glencore which is also based in another town in the canton, BASF subsidiaries, Unilever also has offices, or V-ZUG high-quality home appliances manufacturer.


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

tanzirian said:


> Lauterbrunnen from Wengen (photo by SBA73):


In my opinion, this is by far one of the best photos in this thread so far!!! mg: :drool: :applause:


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

^^i totally agree with ya..:applause:


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Well the Lauterbrunnen valley is almost unbeatable. But I can still try:








I think it doesn't need a caption.


----------



## Dinivan (Apr 9, 2007)

^^ :drool: that mountain and its sorroundings is truly beautiful from all its angles


----------



## Dinivan (Apr 9, 2007)

The second pic:

Stiftskirche St. Gallen








flickr

the cathedral, whose construction began in 1755 and finished in 1805 to serve as the church of the monastry of the city of Sankt Gallen, was declared a UNESCO heritage-site for protection in 1983. One has to be there to appreciate its beauty and size, it is really an amazing building  when I'm one such place, it's the only time I *feel* I'm contemplating western civilization's art at its height


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

^^wow..great interiors kay: i love it


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Über den Wolkern - Above the clouds
View from the Klein Matterhorn (by Fab)









^^ Grande Paradiso (Italy) and the Glacier lifts and slopes.









^^ Monc Blanc, below in the front Testa Grigia

The Klein Matterhorn (Pennine Alps) (marketed as the "Matterhorn Glacier Paradise") is the highest point in the Zermatt-Cervinia ski area in Switzerland, and the end point of the highest cable car in Europe. The peak is at 3883m with the cable car terminal at 3820m.

In december I will be skiing there again :banana:


----------



## melirosenthal (Jun 23, 2009)

excellent photos


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

100% swiss (and GTC). where is it ?


----------



## Kljunak (May 2, 2009)

Fribourg- Alte Stadt


----------



## Kljunak (May 2, 2009)

Kanton Solothurn: Olten


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Energy2003 said:


> 100% swiss (and GTC). where is it ?


this is my birthplace, Zofingen...


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Baden, Aargau


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

what a unique bridge^^^


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Zytglogge Bern


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

Aargau is awesome!


----------



## Dinivan (Apr 9, 2007)

Walensee 









flickr









(mine)

Walensee lies in between canton Glarus and canton St. Gallen. It's a very nice place to a a light hiking-day, if the day allows it


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

^^ at bad weather it looks very depressive there ... between the mountains ....


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Am planning to hike the mountain on the left of the first pic (Leistkamm) this summer. It's easy reachable from Amden.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

wow, amazing lake.


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Some more Walensee









Walensee and Churfirsten


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ Once again, outstanding pics!!! :applause:


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Turbineplatz Zürich


----------



## Dinivan (Apr 9, 2007)

^^ I don't see it 

Bellinzona, in the canton of Ticino, a little piece of Italian culture inside Switzerland. It's a charming canton and in winter, when in northern cantons clouds might stop the sun for many days, it's great to ride a train into the other side of the alps to enjoy the light 









flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/franco_rattazzi/2269348904/

The city is home to three different castles, which are UNESCO World Heritage Sites


----------



## delirious&zen (Mar 28, 2007)

what a marvellous country !!!


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Piz Bernina, highest mountain of the eastern Alps:


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Lenzerheide:


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

fascinating country


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice pictures, very beautiful country.


----------



## A-TOWN BOY (Jan 6, 2009)

:drool: heaven on earth...


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Biel/Bienne


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Bellisimo.


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Finsteraarhorn - 4274m


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Zervreilasee & Zervreilahorn


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really beautiful photos from those places... :cheers:


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Ofenpass - Swiss National Park


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Maggia (River/Valley)


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Sursee:


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice. kay:


----------



## adamsb (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

Switzerland :bow:


----------



## adamsb (Mar 13, 2009)

Eastern Switzerland


----------



## Tantris (Nov 19, 2011)

Some Swiss architecture - first, the new Actelion building in Basel, by Herzog and de Meuron;









and the Paul Klee Zentrum in Bern by Renzo Piano;


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

A question for the swiss and experts of all things swiss; 

Would any of you know where this CGI castle in the movie Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows was located?
Is the entire set CGI or is just the castle created on a real cliff? 

It's sad that the castle is fake, it would be pretty cool if it was real. 










http://www.awn.com/articles/upping-victorian-ante-game-shadows/page/2,1


----------



## Odoaker (May 22, 2011)

I have no idea, but that movie SUCKS. Sorry, but this had to be said.


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)

Martigny,left Valle du Rhone(view direction east) - Right the Road to the Grand Saint Bernard Pass 



The Furka Dampfbahn Train comes to Gletsch


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Beautiful, lovely photos from Switzerland...:cheers2:


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

Spiez and lake Thun


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

Thun


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

Neuchatel


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

alket83 said:


> Spiez and lake Thun



lovely shot....:cheers:


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

Lake Thun


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

Neuchatel


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

Dream beauty.


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

Bern


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

Bern


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

Neuchatel









Thun


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

Neuchatel


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

Bern


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

*Vaud*


Epesse (Le Lavaux, UNESCO World Heritage), border Leman lake (Geneva's lake)


Le Lavaux, UNESCO World Heritage, border Leman lake (Geneva's lake)


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

wow, excellent view of the lake, really breathtaking...:cheers2:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Canton de Vaud: Yens


----------



## Nordic20T (Sep 28, 2011)

Stockhorn









Sunset in Bern


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Canton de Vaud


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

Thun


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

wow! this thread needs more pictures! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ And do not forget to credit them too


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nordic20T said:


> La Neuveville


lovely town.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Great Pics


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Italian Swiss

*Lugano*


#017 Da Lugano al Monte Rosa por Enrico Boggia, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Italian Swiss

*Lugano*


#002 Lugano - Notturna por Enrico Boggia, en Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Luzern*
>>>>>>>>>>> scroll >>>>>>>>>>>>


Luzern by cinxxx, on Flickr

by my girlfriend


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Basel

Basilea (CH) di muralto, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Basel

Basilea (CH) di muralto, su Flickr


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

^^
I only see beautiful pictures from Switzerland, I hope that it will be more.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Luzern



cinxxx said:


> >>>>>>>> scroll >>>>>>>>
> 
> 
> Luzern by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Gruyeres, castle

gruyere castle - from below di shotleyshort, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Zug


Zug, Switzerland di Small, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Sion


Sion - (Switzerland) - Tourbillon castle - Valère basilica di Katarina 2353, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Lake Brienz


Lake Brienz in the sunset di sjb4photos, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

St. Gallen


St. Gallen - auf der Nebel di ..flo, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Rheinfall (Schaffhausen)


Schaffausen #02 di airpix84, su Flickr


----------



## georgekemkas (Dec 29, 2011)

_balthazar - Excellent photos of Switzerland !!_


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks

Interlaken


Interlaken di Olivier Wenger, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

"Via Mala"


Brückenbaukunst in der Via Mala di rudi_valtiner, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Ascona


Ascona, the old town di JazzAscona, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Nufenenpass


Nufenenpass 021 di MaPri76, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Zug 

Zug di He_Da, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Davos

Davos di Roland Henz, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Eiger, Mönch & Jungfrau di thossmann, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Bernina express


Il Trenino Rosso del Bernina di roberto53, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

near Arosa. Graubünden 


Arosa di MarkusBaumgartner, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Lake Brienz. Kanton Bern.


Brienzer See di Martin van Duijn, su Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

gorgeous Switzerland, especially Bernina express and Lake Brienz.....thanks for the effort @balthazar. :cheers:


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Bern


162 di temmee, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Zurich


Uraniastrasse Bridge di Lenses Drilling, su Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

balthazar said:


> Lake Brienz. Kanton Bern.


Amazing!


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

^^that man in the video is really , really crazy. :nuts:

But.... what a landscape! :colgate:


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Near Bern


Zentrum Paul Klee, Bern di SleepNot!, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Lausanne


la cathé di overthemoon, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Basel


Basel Across the Rhine di BlueVoter, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Bellinzona


Passeggiando nel Castello...... di La Anita2008, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Zurich


Zurich Rathaus Switzerland di mbell1975, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Lake Lucern


Lake Lucerne di Big Paper Studios, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Rorschach, st Gallen


Emerging from the Mist di »DaLMaTiNo«, su Flickr


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Churfirsten, Toggenburg, Canton St.Gallen


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Furka pass


Furka-pass__45_-1 di Fabrizio Fusari, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Grimselsee


Grimselsee di Cartas para Elisa, su Flickr


----------



## ariel7515 (Dec 22, 2012)

*Lausanne*, view from Evian-les-Baines.


187_Lausanne_from_Evian-les-Baines by ariel7515, on Flickr

Near Geneva Lake (east)


243_Lago_de_Ginebra_-_Suiza by ariel7515, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Lei Lake dam


Dam - Valle di Lei Staumauer di Werner_B, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Lucerne lake


Lake of Lucerne - Vierwaldstättersee and Pilatus di Werner_B, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Thun


Hike in thun-087 di Blake Andrew Wisz, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Giornico. Canton Ticino.


GTP13436 (2) di Lorenzo Cerati, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Verzasca river. Canton Ticino


Verzasca-3572 di Arie van Tilborg, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

St Maurice d'Agaune abbey. Valais.


St Maurice di keepps, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Engelberg abbey. Obwalden


Engelberg Abbey di Skipbro, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Lucerne


Kapellbrücke or Chapel bridge di Mustafa Digital Arts, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Wagitalersee. Schwyz


Wägitalersee di mccarthy.mark, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Ritom lake. Ticino.


Lago Ritom di Mix&Ylo, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Zug


Zug di Queen Dot Kong, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Baden


Baden di droplingur, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Lenzerheide


Lenzerheide Ende Herbst di wwwmoniartch, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Andermatt. Uri


Andermatt, Switzerland di PJ Reading, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Arosa. Graubünden


Arosa di MarkusBaumgartner, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Cama lake. Ticino


20121021-Lago di Cama-Castagnata (194) di uandreoli, su Flickr


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=65652


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=34772


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=34772


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Bellinzona


bellinzona di frank_aye, su Flickr


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*BERNE​*








http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=73121


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Fraumünster Church*, Zurich​








http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=73121


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

fabulous Switzerland. :cheers:


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Chapel Bridge*, Luzern​








source: www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=73121


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Jesuit Church*​








source: www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=73121


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Riki Klum​*








source: www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=73121


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

source: www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=73121


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

source: www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=73121


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Interlaken​*








source: www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=73121


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*BERNE*​








source: www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=73121


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Zurich*​








source: www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=73121


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Jungfrau Bahn*​








source: www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=73121


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Zermatt*​








source: www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=73121


----------



## Baratrum (May 12, 2013)

*Switzerland*


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

http://www.beausoleil.ch/site/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/Chillon.jpg






http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/7c/Chillon-castle-winter.jpg


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Zermatt*


zermatt switzerland @ 1605 metres by Toni_V, on Flickr​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Zermatt*


Zermatt by Günter Schurr, on Flickr​


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Rhine Fall*, Schaffhausen​








source: www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=73121


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Schloss Laufen Castle*, Schaffhausen​








source: www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=73121


----------



## Baratrum (May 12, 2013)

*Bernese Oberland, Switzerland.* 












credit : facebook


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Zermatt​*








source: www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=73121


----------



## swafkodd (Jul 5, 2013)

The city of Sion and the 2 castles:








Source: http://www.isyours.com/e/guide/valais/sion.html 
At night: 








Source: http://www.besteurotravel.com/europe/travel-sion-pictures.html


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

^^ Mention the source of the picture, Thanks.


----------



## Quilmeño89 (Dec 10, 2009)

Switzerland is something like paradise. It's one of the most beautiful countries in the world.


----------



## swafkodd (Jul 5, 2013)

The city of Bern:








Source: http://famouswonders.com/berne/


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

^^ the row of roofs of Bern makes really unique pattern. beautiful


----------



## swafkodd (Jul 5, 2013)

Grindelwald:








Source:http://www.isyours.com/e/photo-gall...rindelwald/night-valley-grindelwald-zoom.html


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Luzern​**





*http://images.gadmin.st.s3.amazonaws.com/n28472/images/detailluzernbig/kapellbruecke_luzern.jpg









http://www.travel-pictures-gallery.com/images/switzerland/swiss-cities/swiss-cities-0012.jpg​


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

,​








source: www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=73346


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

,​








source: www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=73346


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

stunning! thanks RUNBKK. :cheers:


----------



## Baratrum (May 12, 2013)

*Jacuzzi, Snow & Champagne - Matterhorn, Switzerland*












Credit : *FACEBOOK*


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Via Mala. Graubunden


Inside Via Mala gorge di bikertom 5.0 i – not online very often, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Landscape. Appenzell


Appenzell di Chacal1233, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Geneva


Place de Nations-jet de l'eau wide "Place de Nations" "jet de l'eau" di TavFactor-Roberta Cerri, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Zug


Zug di zug55, su Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Zürich, Zürich*

Panorama from Uetliberg >>>>> scroll >>>>>>



















pictures by me


----------



## adamsb (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Luzern, Luzern*



















pictures by me


----------



## georgekemkas (Dec 29, 2011)

adamsb said:


>


_(N 50°16'22" , E 19°01'45" )

These coordinates are in Katowice Poland and not in Switzerland..._


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

^^I think that's his generic signature. Could have posted the location of the photo though.

*Thun, Bern*



















pictures by me


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Geneva Lake*​

Sailng Time by weerakarn


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Geneva Lake*​

Château de Chillon by weerakarn


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Bern* night life



















by me


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*on the train from Zermatt to Geneva*​

Spring is Comming by weerakarn


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

Grindelwald by weerakarn


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Zürich, Zürich*



















pictures by me


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

I will post some postcards I bought during my trips in Switzerland

*Bern*

2013_01_31_Bern by cinxxx, on Flickr

*Luzern*

2013_02_01_Luzern by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Laufenburg*


Laufenburg (CH+DE) by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Verzasca River, Ticino*




Ponte dei salti by Akula Matiau, on Flickr






Ponte dei salti by Akula Matiau, on Flickr





River Scuba Diving by Akula Matiau, on Flickr


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Yverdon-les-Bains.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*View of Lucerne from Pilatus Mountain*



hazy life by r e p o (利珀), on Flickr


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

*Müstair, Graubünden*
*Benedictine Convent of Saint John*


















photo by me


----------



## x_tan (Jun 2, 2013)

Matterhorn, Swiss Alps, View from Zermatt by X_Tan, on Flickr


Matterhorn Glacier Paradise (Klein Matterhorn), Swiss Alps by X_Tan, on Flickr


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Basel*









http://www.ceres-tower.com/tl_files/ceres/files/images/Basel-Hotel-bei-Nacht.jpg









http://img.galerie.chip.de/imgserver/communityimages/472900/472969/1280x.jpg​


----------



## x_tan (Jun 2, 2013)

Heavy Snowing in Männlichen, Swiss Alps. View from Wengen–Männlichen Aerial Cableway by X_Tan, on Flickr


Heavy Snowing in Männlichen, Swiss Alps. View from Wengen–Männlichen Aerial Cableway by X_Tan, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^ Please visit previous posts 

______________________________________



Schwägalp-Säntis









Schwägalp-Säntis by Patrick Nouhailler via flickr









Schwägalp-Säntis by Patrick Nouhailler via flickr


----------



## jvitor2012 (Aug 25, 2012)

^^ OMG! :drool:


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Zürich









Foggy Sheeps by M.RICHI via flickr

Mythen









Golden Skyes by M.RICHI via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Bern


Bundesplatz









Bundesplatz, Blue Hour (added to Project.Flickr Week 52 - Showcase) by Guido Gloor Modjib via flickr

Swiss National Bank









Swiss National Bank, Bern by Guido Gloor Modjib via flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Crossing the Alps by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr




Appenzellerland by pboehi, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Neuchâtel










Neuchâtel, Switzerland by Patrick Nouhailler via flickr










Neuchâtel, Switzerland by Patrick Nouhailler via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Lauterbrunnen Valley, Wegnen









switzerland 9 by Tim Caynes via flickr


Jummmpppp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









All Your Base [Explored] by Justin via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Lucerne









Lucerne_1624 by Michael Dawes via flickr









Kapellbrucke in Lucerne by edwin.11 via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Rocher de Naye, Vaud









switzerland 3 by Tim Caynes via flickr


Schilthorn, Bernese Oberland








switzerland 12 by Tim Caynes via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Lucerne









Street Scenes of Lucerne, Switzerland 瑞士琉森街景 12 by Victor Wong via flickr









Chapel Bridge in Lucerne, Switzerland 瑞士琉森花橋 1 by Victor Wong via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Winterthur









Winterthur by Patrick Nouhailler via flickr









Winterthur by Patrick Nouhailler via flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Pop Bogdan said:


> Crossing the Alps by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr​



WOW! :applause:​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Swiss Countryside









Barn, Colza, Clouds by Guido Gloor Modjib via flickr









Countryside Beauty II by Guido Gloor Modjib via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Vevey, Canton of Vaud









switzerland 1 by Tim Caynes via flickr

Montreux, Canton of Vaud








switzerland 2 by Tim Caynes via flickr


----------



## Nordic20T (Sep 28, 2011)

Bern by me
"Summer, we're coming..."








_Image hosted on photobucket.com_

Definitely a good idea to leave...since summer isn't here. 








_Image hosted on photobucket.com_


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Weistannen Valley*

Leaving Sargans on the first day of the Alpine Pass Route (also called Via Alpina), entering the Weistannen Valley. This photo looks back towards Sargans.










*Bernina Pass (View of the Eastern Alps,from the Bernina Express*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14709675587/in/pool-swiss/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Nassenwil









Home Sweet Home by Reto Fet via flickr









Swiss Yellows by Reto Fet via flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Basel*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/jassy-50/6273559203/


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*View from the Grossmünster, Zurich*


View from the Grossmünster, Zurich, Switzerland by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Grand Theatre, Geneva









Grand Theatre, Geneva by Rich Jacques via flickr

Theatre Building, Bern









Theatre Building by ActiveSteve via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Luftaufnahme Saalhöchi / Kienberg - Solothurn









Luftaufnahme Saalhöchi / Kienberg - Solothurn, Schweiz by Patrick Walde via flickr


Luftaufnahme Altstadt









Luftaufnahme Altstadt Brugg mit Aare by Patrick Walde via flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Thun 
From the train from Spitz to Interlaken
*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/photo_fiend/7949995276/in/photostream/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Kleine Scheidegg, Bernese Oberland









switzerland 10 by Tim Caynes via flickr









Kleine Scheidegg hiking trails by Ed Coyle via flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Jungfrau from the Hotel Regina*








[/url]










https://www.flickr.com/photos/photo_fiend/7950008618/in/photostream/


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Lugano, Ticino Canton*









Source









Source


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Frick Valley









Aerial shot over the Frick Valley (Fricktal) with DJI Phantom and GoPro3 by Patrik Walde via flickr

Elfingen, Canton of Aargau 









Elfingen, Switzerland by Patrik Walde via flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*On Lake Brienz*




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/photo_fiend/7978463420/in/photostream/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Lungerersee, Canton of Obwalden









Lungerersee by Astacus via flickr

Lauterbrunnen, Canton of Berne









Lauterbrunnen by Astacus via flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lauterbrunen*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/photo_fiend/7978462638/in/photostream/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Bre sopra Lugano, Canton of Ticino









The village Brè by Randi Hausken bia flickr









View from Monte Brè by Randi Hausken bia flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lauterbrunen*




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/photo_fiend/7978461986/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

I love this country, has beautful landscapes, I was there and I liked, I hope back to visite again


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Bern 










Bern - Schweiz (Explored) by Ronile35 via flickr









bern by Martin Abegglen via flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Klein Scheidegg*




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/photo_fiend/7965900174/in/photostream/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Schloß Spiez , Lake Thun, Bernese Oberland, canton of Bern











Spiez am Thuner See by Ronile35 via flickr









Spiez am Thuner See by Ronile35 via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Verbier*











Paragliding, Verbier by Nick Moulds via flickr









Verbier, Switzerland by Nick Moulds via flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*On the trail from Wengen to Klein Scheidegg, just past Wengernalp*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/photo_fiend/7965897602/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Klein Scheidegg*




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/photo_fiend/7965893986/in/photostream/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

What is happening to skyscrapercity???????????????????????????? Hate it!!!!!

May 30 - June 1 hacking problems
then it continued for 2 weeks

Now for nearly a month already, it is so hard to post photos.


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

A great facebook page showing the beautiful Switzerland


Switzerland | Schweiz | Suisse | Svizzera


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

for October 3


*The Alps*










Alps, Switzerland by saxuisse via flickr

*
Camedo, Canton of Ticino*









Ponte d'acciaio "Ruinacci", Ticino, Switzerland by saxuisse via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

for October 4

*St. Blasius, Alberswil, Canton of Lucerne*











St. Blasius, Alberswil, Switzerland by saxuisse via flickr


*Kehrsiten-Bürgenstock, Lake Lucerne, Kehrsiten, Canton of Nidwalden*










Kehrsiten-Bürgenstock, Lake Lucerne, Switzerland by saxuisse via flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zermatt*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/photo_fiend/7920829958/in/photostream/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Klöntalersee, Glarus, Canton of Glarus*

tags: lake , river









Klöntalersee/Schweiz-Switzerland by Katharina via flickr



*Pragelpass, Canton of Glarus*

tags: mountain, Alps










Pragelpass/Switzerland ~ Explore by Katharina via flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zermatt townscape *
A narrow lane in Zermatt



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/photo_fiend/7920828560/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Church in Zermatt *

The main church in Zermatt. A useful landmark for finding our way back to the hotel!










*Hotel Zermatterhof*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/photo_fiend/7920825060/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Matterhorn *

Our first view of the Matterhorn just after we arrived in Zermatt



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/photo_fiend/7920823132/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arrival in Zermatt*










*Vinyard in the Rhone valley*










*Castle in Sierre as seen from the railroad*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/photo_fiend/7920819532/in/photostream/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Flueli, Canton of Obwalden*




Morgenstimmung ... - Morning mood ~ Explore by Kat-i, on Flickr


Beautiful morning in Switzerland ... by Kat-i, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rhone river at dusk in Geneva 
Rhone river at dusk in Geneva*










*Old City in Geneva*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/photo_fiend/7916112272/in/photostream/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Gutsch, Luzern, Canton of Lucerne*



Red Heart - autumn landscape by Katarina 2353, on Flickr


*
Sion, Canton of Valais*


Another side of Switzerland - (vineyards..) by Katarina 2353, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Zermatt, Canton of Valais*



_SG_2014_01_5013_IMG_2265 by _SG_, on Flickr


*Engelberg, Canton of Obwalden*



_SG_2014_02_9012_1_IMG_2775 by _SG_, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* 
Schloss Thun as seen from City Hall Square in Thun, Switzerland.*










https://www.tripsite.com/bike/tours/lakes-trail/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brienzersee in Iseltwald, Switzerland.*











*Main street in Gruyeres*










https://www.tripsite.com/bike/tours/lakes-trail/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Lake Lucerne, Beckenried, Canton of Nidwalden*

sky cruiser, Lake Lucerne, Switzerland by saxuisse, on Flickr

*Chiesa "San Maurizio", Chironico*

Chiesa "San Maurizio", Chironico, Switzerland by saxuisse, on Flickr

​


----------



## eeee. (Mar 3, 2008)

*Rivaz VD*







Village de Rivaz by Diegojack, on Flickr

*Lai da Palpuogna, Albula, GR*







Morning Light, Lai da Palpuogna by PhiiiiiiiL, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Thun. *



















https://www.tripsite.com/bike/tours/lakes-trail/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Zurich, Canton of Zurich*



Zürich in der Schweiz by claudecastor, on Flickr



Schweiz - Zürich Fraumünster Panorama by claudecastor, on Flickr​


----------



## eeee. (Mar 3, 2008)

*Romont FR*








Romont by Meinrad Périsset, on Flickr

*Tremola, San Gottardo TI*








La strada della Tremola CH_2915 by ticinoinfoto, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Enge, Zurich*










*Zermatt Street*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15482544652/in/pool-visitswitzerland/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Erikharstrom-spring *










*Eiger, Mönch, Jungfrau and Tschuggen *
seen from Männlichen










https://www.flickr.com/photos/felinafoto/15217502690/in/pool-visitswitzerland/


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*View from Mount-Mythen,*

View from Mount-Mythen, Switzerland. [OC][782x581] by i LOVE THE COUNTRY LIFE, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Eiger, Mönch, Jungfrau*

Eiger, Mönch, Jungfrau by Josh Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Gruyeres, Canton of Fribourg*




Finally, the winter seems to have arrived .. by Conrad Zimmermann Photography, on Flickr



*Somewhere in Switzerland*


Mountain by Edoardo Liver, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Silberhorn *

seen from Wengernalp










*Wengen 
Seen from Allmend*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/felinafoto/15374657596/in/pool-visitswitzerland/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Montreux*










*Sunrise on Gornergrat*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15204275877/in/pool-visitswitzerland/


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

#Matterhorn #Zermatt #Switzerland #nature #mountains #landscape #sport #hiking #mountaineering #lake #naturaleza #montañas #paisaje #deporte #montañismo #senderismo #lago by Sandra Cartellone, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Estavayer-le-Lac*

Coucher pastel by David Rosset, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Autumn Alpine*

Autumn Alpine Adventure by thomascambrensis, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Autumn Alpine Adventure by thomascambrensis, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Brumes de saison*

Brumes de saison by David Rosset, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Fribourg depuis la Lorette*

Fribourg depuis la Lorette by David Rosset, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kleine Scheidegg, Switzerland*










*Stellisee, Switzerland*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/tanatipc/15384497112/in/pool-visitswitzerland/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Zermatt, Canton of Valais*



above Zermatt by Toni_V, on Flickr


*Fuorn, Canton of Graubunden*



Piz Mingèr & Piz Zuort (cracked sensor edition) by Toni_V, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St. Moritz (View along the Via Grevas,with Lake St. Moritz & the Eastern Alps beyond)*










*Lugano (View of Monte Bre & the Viale Castagnola)*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15165814837/in/pool-visitswitzerland/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*summer in the alps*










*Zurich, Switzerland*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/dabbler1/14056070959/in/pool-visitswitzerland/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kleine Scheidegg, Canton de Berne, Suisse*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/felinafoto/15357213465/in/pool-visitswitzerland/


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

IMG_0165_6_7 - Schloss Burgdorf by Role Bigler, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

IMG_0143_4_5 - Burgdorf by Role Bigler, on Flickr


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Alps*

Alp Grüm by Pascal Spörri, on Flickr

*Zurich*

Bridges in Zurich by Stuck in Customs, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Grand Combin from The Grate Saint Bernard *










*Lavaux Switzerland*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/chmartial/15350621382/in/pool-visitswitzerland/


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Copyright by SL - Foto 141109 by sam's color condition, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Zimberg, Chloe
Zimberg, Chloe by USF International Education Week!, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kleine Scheidegg*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/felinafoto/15325133246/in/pool-visitswitzerland/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kleine Scheidegg, Canton de Berne, Suisse*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/felinafoto/15320095726/in/pool-visitswitzerland/


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

The Matterhorn, Switzerland
The Matterhorn, Switzerland [2048x1152] by Chris W. by jfkz, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mountains behind Aigle
Mountains behind Aigle by Rich2012, on Flickr


----------



## Davrmax (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Appenzell *




Appenzell 2014 by Karl LeGros, on Flickr


*Simplon Dorf, Canton of Valais*




Simplon Dorf . Switzerland by Toni_V, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Davrmax said:


>


This is Halstatt, Austria


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*2014.06.17.067 FRIBOURG - La basilique Notre Dame (XIII°)*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15043867586/in/pool-visitswitzerland/


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mt. Stanserhorn, 
Mt. Stanserhorn, Switzerland by Photo Eye Popper, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Seealpsee Pano by Foto Walter, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* FRIBOURG*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14871023297/in/pool-visitswitzerland/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kleine Scheidegg, Canton de Berne, Suisse*










*Jungfrau*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/felinafoto/15338842405/in/pool-visitswitzerland/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Lucerne*



Lucerne by jpellgen, on Flickr


The Chapel Bridge by jpellgen, on Flickr

​


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland by marcinbaranowski, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland by marcinbaranowski, on Flickr


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

Hoher Kasten, AI/SG

*
View to Austria *


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The glorious Swiss Alps *

I'm looking forward to featuring my photos from my recent trip to Europe. Stay tuned!










*Looking at the Grand Combin from The Grate Saint Bernard pass. No. 7853.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/izakigur/10636052243/in/pool-visitswitzerland/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Goetheanums in Dornach (CH)*










Goetheanums in Dornach (CH) by Showup Vassilis Photography Switzerland, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Night Walk by Showup Vassilis Photography Switzerland, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Night Walk by Showup Vassilis Photography Switzerland, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Zurich*




Limmatquai (Explored 2014-09-20) by kanaristm, on Flickr



Limmat by kanaristm, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Basel*




Les Trois Rois by kanaristm, on Flickr



Lost in the Purple Haze of Basel (Explored 2014-10-10) by kanaristm, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Zugersee (Lake Zug)*



Zugersee (Lake Zug) Switzerland by kanaristm, on Flickr



Zugersee (Lake Zug), Switzerland by kanaristm, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Brienz - Interlaken Switzerland*










Lake Brienz - Interlaken Switzerland by Mustafa Digital Arts, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich - Switzerland*










Zurich - Switzerland by Mustafa Digital Arts, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Seriously, how gorgeous is #Zurich! Find out in the blog today why we had to leave after only 4 days in #Switzerland by aglobewelltravelled, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland, Zurich 14 by P. Lucas, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bern*










Bern by Luiz Felipe Martins, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zürich - The Grossmünster Church tower's view*










Zürich - The Grossmünster Church tower's view by Luiz Felipe Martins, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*above the fog *

in the region of jura, switzerland.










above the fog by Oliver Wehrli - 0816fotograf.com, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Conthey, Canton de Valais*










404 by Solange B, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La vallée dorée - The golden valley *

Chamoson - Valais - Suisse










La vallée dorée - The golden valley by Solange B, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vitznau. *

Switzerland.










Vitznau. by ¡arturii!, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dans les vignes - In the vines *

Chamoson - Valais - Suisse









Dans les vignes - In the vines by Solange B, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich Main Station *

Famous Zurich Main Station with Christmas decorations










Zurich Main Station by banubalaji77, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rhein Falls* 

Europe´s largest waterfall,Rhein Falls at Neuhausen,Switzerland with Schloss Laufen in the background.










Rhein Falls by banubalaji77, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich on a Winter evening*










Zurich on a Winter evening by banubalaji77, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stein am Rhein, Switzerland*










Stein am Rhein, Switzerland by W-chlaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Z U R I C H*










|||||||| Z U E R I C H |||||||| by Cem Bayir photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Z U R I C H*










Melting the ice! by jaeschol, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

NIK_20168_69_70_ETM2 / Weggis - Switzerland by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Lucerne 

Pan_23558_75_ETM1 / Lucerne - Switzerland by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Z U R I C H*










Limmat with Hafenkran by jaeschol, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lucerne in central Switzerland*










The Chapel Bridge and Water Tower by ZawWai09, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Trübsee *

Trübsee lake in Wolfenschiesse, Switzerland










Trübsee by AlysonYeoTW, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wintertime *

Winter Impression auf dem Passwang, SO

]









Wintertime by Matthias Küffer, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Trübsee* 

Trübsee lake in Wolfenschiesse, Switzerland










Trübsee by AlysonYeoTW, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*University of Basel*










University of Basel by AlysonYeoTW, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Basel Town Hall (Rathaus Basel)*










Basel Town Hall (Rathaus Basel) by AlysonYeoTW, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Boeing 737 der Alba Star am am Airport Zürich ZRH*










EC-LTG by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arosa*










Arosa by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bern, Switzerland*










Bern, Switzerland by AlysonYeoTW, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chapel Bridge in Luzern*










Chapel Bridge in Luzern by AlysonYeoTW, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gäggerstäg*










Gäggerstäg by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

Kloster Rheinau


Schwäne vor Kloster Rheinau 1-1 by GhostOfDorian, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zürich Cityscape*










Zürich Cityscape by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fribourg*










Fribourg by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Vufflens Castle,

094038225189233 by manaarevalos2536, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/rich3...qyF-qGF7YV-qqwsL8-qGYgkv-qqwfUH-qqpMpA-qGNBhR


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Winter in Zürich *
2014










Winter in Zürich by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fribourg *










Fribourg (FR) by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Schaffhausen*









https://www.facebook.com/7385515448...73855154481/10152698505484482/?type=1&theater​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hundwil, Canton d'Appenzell Rhodes-Extérieures, Suisse*










Appenzeller Land by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Snowy Zürich*










Snowy Zürich by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Naters*










Stockalperschloss by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zürich 2014*










Merry Christmas / メリー クリスマス by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zürich Cityscape*










Zürich Cityscape by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hinterrhein*










Hinterrhein by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kirche Ausserberg*










Kirche Ausserberg by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Melchsee-Frutt *

Beautiful landscape in the Swiss Alps.










Melchsee-Frutt by Werner_B, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Urnäsch*










Urnäsch by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Panorama of Melchsee-Frutt*










Panorama of Melchsee-Frutt by Werner_B, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

IMG_2295 by -WANLOP, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

IMG_2291 by -WANLOP, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Meadow with yellow alp flowers in Flumserberg - Switzerland*










Flowers in the Alps by Werner_B, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alpabfahrt Gonten*










Alpabfahrt Gonten by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rheinau*










Rheinau by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich at Night - River and Churches - Fraumünster - Grossmünster - St. Peter *

Zurich seen from Quaibrige at Bellevue










Zurich at Night - River and Churches - Fraumünster - Grossmünster - St. Peter by Werner_B, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Château de Lucens *

Das Gros-de-Vaud wahr mal Berner Untertanen Land










Château de Lucens by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Historical Village in Tessin*










Historical Village in Tessin by Werner_B, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Castel Planta-Wildenberg*










Castel Planta-Wildenberg by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake of Zurich*










Lake of Zurich by Werner_B, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Reuss Sprint Regatta*










Reuss Sprint Regatta by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Engelberg - Titlis *

In the region of Engelberg - Titlis in central Switzerland.










Engelberg - Titlis by Werner_B, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Château d'Rue*










Château d'Rue by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Limmatquai Zürich*










Limmatquai Zürich by Werner_B, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saint-Martin (Vaud)*










Saint-Martin (Vaud) by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alpine road in Grimselpass - Furkapass region of Switzerland. The Furka Pass was used as a location in the James Bond film Goldfinger.*










The long and winding Road - Serpentinen by Werner_B, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Zurich









https://www.flickr.com/photos/steve...hZG-qM4ht1-qM5DEu-q7CAn1-r4ucn6-q7R8Yx-qM4euW


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Geneva

A roof with a view by juliane.samara, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Chaux-du-Milieu*










La Chaux-du-Milieu by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lenzerheide and Valbella *

Lenzerheide and Valbella - Swiss Mountain View










Lenzerheide and Valbella by Werner_B, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Laufenburg, Argau*

EDIT


Laufenburg and the Rhein by David Hulme, on Flickr



*Chillon Castle*


Château de Chillon by lmorisod, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Château de Campvent*










Château de Campvent by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Skiing in Grindelwald*










Skiing in Grindelwald by Werner_B, on Flickr


----------



## eeee. (Mar 3, 2008)

Pop Bogdan said:


> *Laufenburg, Argau*
> 
> [url]https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7333/16431792466_b274f6c73a_b.jpg[/url]
> Laufenburg 1-1 by GhostOfDorian, on Flickr
> r


That's the German part of Laufenburg.


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

eeee. said:


> That's the German part of Laufenburg.


sorry, I will replace the photo with the swiss part.


*
St. Moritz, Graubünden*



St Moritz Lake, Switzerland by iJeffTan, on Flickr



St Moritz, Switzerland by ButYouStillHaveThePhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Creux du Van *
Jura










Creux du Van by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grindelwald - Switzerland *

Hiking in Grindelwald - Männlichen - Switzerland










Grindelwald - Switzerland by Werner_B, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Creux du Van*










Creux du Van by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cows in front of mountains in Grindelwald - Switzerland*










Cows in front of mountains in Grindelwald - Switzerland by Werner_B, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Schloss La Sarraz*










Schloss La Sarraz by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alpine Lake near Grindelwald - Switzerland*










Alpine Lake near Grindelwald - Switzerland by Werner_B, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St.Pelagiberg*










St.Pelagiberg by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wengen - Switzerland*










Wengen - Switzerland by Werner_B, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Top of Männlichen - Grindelwald - Switzerland*










Top of Männlichen - Grindelwald - Switzerland by Werner_B, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gantrischgebiet*










Gantrischgebiet by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## eeee. (Mar 3, 2008)

*Rhine valley by night*









Nebelmeer bei Nacht by Rheintal Foto, on Flickr


----------



## 1196750 (Feb 10, 2015)

^^ Stunning. Such a beautiful country, great thread


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich at Night - River and Churches - Fraumünster - Grossmünster - St. Peter*










Zurich at Night - River and Churches - Fraumünster - Grossmünster - St. Peter by Werner_B, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gantrischgebiet *
Gurnigel Passstrasse










Gantrischgebiet by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sonnenuntergang

Sunset by He_Da, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Christmas lighting at old town of Zug

Christmas lighting by He_Da, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Davos *
On a sunny winter day in Davos -Swiss mountains.










Davos by Werner_B, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Schwarzsee (Explored) *

Wunderbares Wandergebiet










Schwarzsee (Explored) by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Matterhorn seen from Gornergrat *

View of the Matterhorn - On a sunny winter day in Zermatt - Switzerland.










Matterhorn seen from Gornergrat by Werner_B, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Schwarzsee*










Schwarzsee by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Meadow with flowers in the Swiss Alps*










Meadow with flowers in the Swiss Alps by Werner_B, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Zurich*










Lake Zurich by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Selzach *
Selzach in der Abenddämmerung (Schweiz)

Selzach at dawn (Switzerland)










Selzach by Ernst Christen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Albula*










Albula by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*(Kleine Scheidegg, Switzerland)*










"Our Alps" (Kleine Scheidegg, Switzerland) by Ernst Christen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bauernhof Berner Oberland*










Bauernhof Berner Oberland by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lauterbrunnen*


Lauterbrunnen by SBA73, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Gimmelwald*


Muntanyes sobre Gimmela / Mountains over Gimmela by SBA73, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ring, Biel/Bienne, Schweiz*










Altstadt Biel II by Ernst Christen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Albula (Preda)*










Albula by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stadel *










Stadel mit Flughafen Zürich im Hintergrund by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grenchen Süd *
Jurasüdfuss-Bahnlinie bei der Station Grenchen Süd, Schweiz










Grenchen Süd by Ernst Christen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Schüpfheim *

Blick vom Stadlerturm










Schüpfheim by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bettlach Skyline*










Bettlach Skyline by Ernst Christen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zwischen Hügeln *










Zwischen Hügeln (Explored #330) by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kathedrale St. Nikolaus, Fribourg, Schweiz*










Kathedrale St. Nikolaus, Fribourg, Schweiz by Ernst Christen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gondiswil*










Haupstrasse by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Marktplatz in Solothurn*










Marktplatz in Solothurn by Ernst Christen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kulm, Canton de Schwytz, Suisse*










Vierwaldstättersee (Explore) by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brügglibach *

Der Brügglibach bei Selzach, Schweiz

The creek "Brügglibach" in Selzach, Switzerland










Brügglibach by Ernst Christen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seewen, Canton de Schwytz*










Grosser und kleiner Mythen by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Panorama-Rauchpause beim Hauptbahnhof Bern, Schweiz*










Rauchpause by Ernst Christen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Berner Landschaft*










Berner Landschaft by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Jura*










Jura by Ernst Christen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hinwil, Canton de Zurich*










Bachtel Kulm by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Biel/Bienne, Switzerland*










Altstadt Biel I by Ernst Christen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bergsicht *

Vom Bachtel sieht man den Eiger Mönch und Jungfrau, im Vordergrund Zürichsee mit Ufenau und Lützelau










Bergsicht by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St. Ursus Cathedral, Solothurn, Switzerland*










St. Ursenkathedrale, Solothurn by Ernst Christen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ried*










Berner Haus by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blue hour in Grenchen, Switzerland*










Grenchen by Ernst Christen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blick über den Walensee *
Kerenzerpass










Blick über den Walensee by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Solothurn Markplatz*










Solothurn Markplatz by Ernst Christen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kapelle Betlis*










Kapelle Betlis by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Berner Münster*










Berner Münster by Ernst Christen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oberstrass, Zurich*










Landesmuseum by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Engelberg, Switzerland. *










Lost in the clouds by Vin0x64, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kirche Wald*










Kirche Wald by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Trübsee lake*










The Trübsee lake by Vin0x64, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Landscape *
Wolken










Landscape by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Engelberg*










Suisse by Vin0x64, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Strasse nach Amden*










Strasse nach Amden by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cloudy sky over Engelberg (Switzerland)*










Cloudy sky over Engelberg (Switzerland) by Vin0x64, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Riedikon*










Am See by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cloudy sky over Engelberg*










Cloudy sky over Engelberg by Vin0x64, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gebenstorf*










Die Reuss by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lucerne - Switzerland*










Pan_23264_87_ETM1 / Lucerne - Switzerland by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wickacker*










Wasserkraftwerk Mühleberg by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lucerne - Switzerland*










NIK_23825_6_7_ETM1 / Lucerne - Switzerland by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Berner Seeland *

Murten- Neuenburgersee










Berner Seeland by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Weggis - Switzerland*










NIK_20168_69_70_ETM2 / Weggis - Switzerland by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Schweizer Bauern*










Schweizer Bauern by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luzern - Kapelbrücke*










IMG_3360_58_59_ETM / Luzern - Kapelbrücke by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ermatingen*










Untersee by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luzern Train Station*










IMG_3604_3_2_ETM / Luzern Train Station by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zürichsee*










Zürichsee by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luzern*










IMG_3581_2_3_ETM / Luzern by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kloster Hermetschwil*










Kloster Hermetschwil by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Castelgrande (Bellinzona) *
Bellinzona, Canton Ticino capital city










Castelgrande (Bellinzona) by I-DAVE, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Greyerzersee*










Greyerzersee by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich in tilt shift*










Zurich in tilt shift by I-DAVE, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kirche Schwerzenbach*










Kirche by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Lueg, Emmental*









IMG_7109 - Lueg, Emmental by Role Bigler, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kirche Wetzwil*










Kirche by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Christmas in Zurich*










Christmas in Zurich by Juan Rubiano, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zürich*










Freitagabend in Zürich by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*snow ( Zurich, Switzerland )*










Let it snow ( Zurich, Switzerland ) by Juan Rubiano, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grossmünster *
Zürich










Grossmünster by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A winter in Zurich, Switzerland*










Christmas in Zurich by Juan Rubiano, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Im Chämtnertobel*










Im Chämtnertobel by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blue winter in Zurich*










Blue winter in Zurich by Juan Rubiano, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chateau-D'Oex*










Chateau-D'Oex by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich (Switzerland) in winter at night.*










Zurich in winter by Juan Rubiano, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Festival de Ballons Chateau-D'Oex*










Festival de Ballons Chateau-D'Oex by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich (Switzerland) in winter at night.*










Zurich by Juan Rubiano, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Regensberg*










Regensberg by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Twann, Switzerland.*










The Vintage by Juan Rubiano, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wernetshausen, Canton de Zurich*










Nebel by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich*










Zurich by Juan Rubiano, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Über dem Nebel*










Über dem Nebel by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zürich Winter Sun*










Zürich Winter Sun by Juan Rubiano, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Glaner Alpen*










Glaner Alpen by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Embrach, Switzerland. *










Winter scene by Juan Rubiano, on Flickr[


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ibergeregg Strasse*










Ibergeregg Strasse by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Einsiedeln, Switzerland.*

a]









Christmas Market by Juan Rubiano, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brunnen*










Brunnen by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Das Matterhorn*










Das Matterhorn by Juan Rubiano, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hochmoor bei Rothenthurm*










Hochmoor bei Rothenthurm by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Switzerland Landscape*










Another great Day by Juan Rubiano, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kloster Einsiedeln*










Kloster Einsiedeln by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Embrach, Switzerland.*










Blue Landscape by Juan Rubiano, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Einsiedeln*










Brunnen in Einsiedeln by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Embrach, Switzerland.*










In the waterfall by Juan Rubiano, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seewen, Canton de Schwytz*










Bodennebel by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zürich*










Zürich sunset by Juan Rubiano, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Einsiedeln*










Klosterplatz Einsiedeln by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zürich*










The Gold City by Juan Rubiano, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Linthebene*










Linthebene by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bern*










Bern by Juan Rubiano, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zürichsee*










Zürichsee by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Switzerland Landscape*










View by Juan Rubiano, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Langenthal BE*










Langenthal BE by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mürren*










Mürren by Juan Rubiano, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Haggen*










Haggen by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vitznau, Switzerland. *










Castle by Juan Rubiano, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Tüfelschilen*


Mystical Forrest by cyrillhaenni, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Obersee*


Obersee, Switzerland by cyrillhaenni, en Flickr


----------



## Asver (Apr 26, 2015)

awesome


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Schwytz*










Vierwaldstätter- und Lauerzersee by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mürren, Berner Oberland. *










Switzerland by Juan Rubiano, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Murten-Fribourg 17,17 km*










Murten-Fribourg 17,17 km by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brienz Lake*










Brienz Lake by Juan Rubiano, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kirche St.Anna* 
Aeschi SO










Kirche St.Anna by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luzern Landscape*










Luzern Landscape by Juan Rubiano, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eglisau ZH*










Eglisau ZH by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luzern*










Luzern by Juan Rubiano, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stäfa *
Am Zürichsee










Stäfa by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luzern Lake*










View by Juan Rubiano, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Restaurant Galerie am See *
Werdenberg










Restaurant Galerie am See by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luzern Lake*










Nautica by Juan Rubiano, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Schloss Werdenberg*










Schloss Werdenberg by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luzern Blue*










Luzern Blue by Juan Rubiano, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Jurakette *
Grosses Moos










Jurakette by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luzern*










Luzern by Juan Rubiano, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chasseral*










Chasseral by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zürich, Switzerland. *










Blueing by Juan Rubiano, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Aegerisee*










Aegerisee by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Otoño en el Matterhorn*










Otoño en el Matterhorn by Juan Rubiano, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blick nach Schurten*










Blick nach Schurten by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zürich panorama with city rooftops, Switzerland*










Zürich panorama with city rooftops, Switzerland by phototouring, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bischofszell TG*










Bischofszell TG by ponte1112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lausanne, Switzerland*










Lausanne, Switzerland by Ayush Bhandari, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Trubbach*










Rhein by ponte1112, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alpine Chalets in Grindelwald*










Alpine Chalets in Grindelwald by Ayush Bhandari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tössriederen*










Tössriederen by ponte1112, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Geneva*










NaviMobilité sleeping in Ouchy. by Ayush Bhandari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Aussersihl*










Kirche by ponte1112, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Early Morning in Stechelberg*










Early Morning in Stechelberg by Ayush Bhandari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zürich*










Zürich by ponte1112, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vevey, Canton de Vaud*










Boats in Vevey. by Ayush Bhandari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zürich Tram*










Züri Tram by ponte1112, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brienzersee (Lake Brienz)*










Brienzersee (Lake Brienz) by Ayush Bhandari, sur Flickr


----------



## kelsonik (Nov 5, 2010)

Amazing pictures of a great country


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rüti, Canton de Glaris*










Alte Spinnerei by ponte1112, sur Flickr[


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grindelwald*










Greetings from Grindelwald by Ayush Bhandari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Urnerboden*










Klausenpass by ponte1112, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zermatt by the night*










Zermatt by the night by Ayush Bhandari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Argseeli, Canton d'Uri*










Urnerboden by ponte1112, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View from the Castle of Neuchâtel.*










View from the Castle of Neuchâtel. by Ayush Bhandari, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Valère Castle*, Valais


Valeres by csobie, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Engadin*, Grisons


Silvaplana by Riex, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Urnerboden*










Urnerboden by ponte1112, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hefty cow in Gstaad*










Hefty cow in Gstaad by Ayush Bhandari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kyburg*










Weite by ponte1112, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vineyards in Aigle*










Vineyards in Aigle by Ayush Bhandari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hugelshofen*










Hugelshofen by ponte1112, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iseltwald—picture-post-card resort by the Lake Brienz*










Iseltwald—picture-post-card resort by the Lake Brienz by Ayush Bhandari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Neerach*









Neeracher Ried by ponte1112, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alpine houses in Furi near Zermatt, Switzerland.*









Alpine houses in Furi near Zermatt, Switzerland. by Ayush Bhandari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Am Zürichsee *
Bei Thalwil









Am Zürichsee by ponte1112, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Gstaad.*









Greetings from Gstaad. by Ayush Bhandari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bremgarten*









Bremgarten by ponte1112, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rue de Genève, Lausanne.*









Rue de Genève, Lausanne. by Ayush Bhandari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bernmobil*









Bernmobil by ponte1112, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cathédrale Saint-Nicolas, river Saane and the Zaehringen, Friburg*









Cathédrale Saint-Nicolas, river Saane and the Zaehringen—all in one. by Ayush Bhandari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zürich*









Zürich by ponte1112, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The iconic Zaehringen bridge of Fribourg*









The iconic Zaehringen bridge of Fribourg — Part VI by Ayush Bhandari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rapperswil*









Rapperswil by ponte1112, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bern by Night.*









Bern by Night. by Ayush Bhandari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oberglatt, Canton de Zurich*









Swiss  by ponte1112, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lavaux from Vevey*









Lavaux from Vevey by Ayush Bhandari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rapperswil*









Rapperswil by ponte1112, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Grossmünster, Zürich.*









The Grossmünster, Zürich. by Ayush Bhandari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rapperswil*









Am Fischmarktplatz by ponte1112, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rue du Bourg, Chexbres.*









Blue Hour at Rue du Bourg, Chexbres. by Ayush Bhandari, sur Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Gruyères, canton of Fribourg*



Château de Gruyères by Philippe B., on Flickr



Château de Gruyères by Philippe B., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vor dem Touch Down im Airport Zürich.*









Anflug by ponte1112, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nave of the most beautiful gothic church in Switzerland, Lausanne *

]








Gorgeous Gothic nave of Cathédrale Notre-Dame. by Ayush Bhandari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Adetswil, Canton de Zurich*









Bachtel by ponte1112, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Place de la Gare, Chexbres.*









Place de la Gare, Chexbres. by Ayush Bhandari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St.Gallen*









Gallusstrasse by ponte1112, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stadt Luzern Paddle Steamer on Lake Lucerne*









Stadt Luzern Paddle Steamer on Lake Lucerne, Switzerland by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bergün*









Bergün by ponte1112, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stadt Luzern Paddle Steamer on Lake Lucerne, Switzerland*









Stadt Luzern Paddle Steamer on Lake Lucerne, Switzerland by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bergün GR *
Dorfplatz









Bergün GR by ponte1112, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Views of Gersau, Lake Lucerne*









Views of Gersau, Lake Lucerne, Switzerland by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich*









Zurich by Bruno Hotz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Luccerne*









Paddle Steamer "Uri" departs Gersau on Lake Luccerne, Switzerland by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Glion*









Illanz by Bruno Hotz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Views of Gersau, Lake Lucerne*









Views of Gersau, Lake Lucerne, Switzerland by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tersnaus*









Tersnaus by Bruno Hotz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the hike from Vitznau to Gersau, Lake Lucerne*









Views on the hike from Vitznau to Gersau, Lake Lucerne, Switzerland by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kirche Tersnaus*









Kirche Tersnaus by Bruno Hotz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cogwheel train descends from Pilatus Summit*









Cogwheel train descends from Pilatus Summit by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tell*









Tell by ponte1112, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stansstad, Lake Lucerne*









Stansstad, Lake Lucerne, Switzerland by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brunnen*









Mythen by ponte1112, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lucerne views from Paddle Steamer*









Lucerne views from Paddle Steamer by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Altdorf*









Altdorf by ponte1112, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kapellbrücke and water tower at Lucerne*









Kapellbrücke and water tower at Lucerne, Switzerland by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wassen*









Re 4/4 und Ae 6/6 by ponte1112, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich*









Flughofstrasse by Bruno Hotz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ascent up Mount Pilatus*









Ascent up Mount Pilatus by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bauerhaus mit Kornspeicher*









Bauerhaus mit Kornspeicher by Bruno Hotz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lucerne views from lake cruiser*









Lucerne views from lake cruiser by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Susten *
Pass Road









Susten by Bruno Hotz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lucerne views from lake cruiser*









Lucerne views from lake cruiser by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fällanden, Canton de Zurich*









Greifensee by Bruno Hotz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lucerne *









Lucerne views from lake cruiser by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mount Pilatus from Lake Lucerne*









Mount Pilatus from Lake Lucerne by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chateau de Chillon*









Chateau de Chillon, Switzerland by Philippe Julien, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Weggis approach from Lake Lucerne boat*









Weggis approach from Lake Lucerne boat by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beautiful Lavaux*









Beautiful Lavaux, Switzerland by Philippe Julien, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Weggis approach from Lake Lucerne boat*









Weggis approach from Lake Lucerne boat by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Valais*









Valais, Switzerland by Philippe Julien, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Summit complex on mount Rigi*









Summit complex on mount Rigi, Switzerland by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A paraglider taking off from planplatten near Hasliberg*









Beware the wall by Philippe Julien, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Views from cable car on descent to Weggis from Rigi Kaltbad*









Views from cable car on descent to Weggis from Rigi Kaltbad by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cathedral of Lausanne *









Cathedral of Lausanne seen from home by Philippe Julien, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tiny chapel nestled in between rocks near Rigi Kaltbad*









Tiny chapel nestled in between rocks near Rigi Kaltbad by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Port d'Ouchy, Suisse - Harbor of Ouchy*









Port d'Ouchy, Suisse - Harbor of Ouchy, Switzerland by Philippe Julien, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Schwyz*









Schwyz, Switzerland by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ennetmoos, Canton de Nidwald*









_0011755 by Kong K S, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cruising on Lake Lucerne, near Gersau*









Cruising on Lake Lucerne, near Gersau, Switzerland by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise @ Lucerne Chapel Bridge*









_0011704 by Kong K S, sur Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Canton of Neuchâtel*


Les Rochers de Tablettes and the Alpes, Canton of Neuchâtel. in 12 12 12 . No. 1637. by Izakigur, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cruising on Lake Lucerne, near Gersau*









Cruising on Lake Lucerne, near Gersau, Switzerland by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise @ Lucerne Chapel Bridge*









_0011688 by Kong K S, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cruising on Lake Lucerne, near Gersau*









Cruising on Lake Lucerne, near Gersau, Switzerland by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Morning at Lucerne － The river Reuss in the old part of Lucerne*









_0011691 by Kong K S, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Lucerne*









Cruising on Lake Lucerne, Switzerland by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Lucerne in the morning*









_0011715 by Kong K S, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cruising on Lake Lucerne*









Cruising on Lake Lucerne, Switzerland by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Lucerne in the morning*









_0011711 by Kong K S, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Views from Stoos*









Views from Stoos, Switzerland by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Lucerne in the morning*









_0011720 by Kong K S, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Views from Stoos*









Views from Stoos, Switzerland by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Firework show @ The 7th Lucerne City Celebration*









_0011601 by Kong K S, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Views from Stoos*









Views from Stoos, Switzerland by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Lion Monument, or the Lion of Lucerne*









_0011519 by Kong K S, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lucerne old town views along river Reuss*









Lucerne old town views along river Reuss by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zermatt is a municipality in the canton of Valais*









_0010934 by Kong K S, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hotel on Vitznau shoreline*









Hotel on Vitznau shoreline by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Luganom is a glacial lake which is situated on the border between southern Switzerland and northern Italy. The lake, named after the city of Lugano.*









_0010792 by Kong K S, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Boat station at Vitznau*









Boat station at Vitznau by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset @ Lake Lugano*









_0010758 by Kong K S, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View of Vitznau from steamer on Lake Lucerne*









View of Vitznau from steamer on Lake Lucerne by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Poschiavo*









_0010619 by Kong K S, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bernina Express train passing Poschiavo. Central part is lake di Poschiavo*









_0010574 by Kong K S, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Looking back towards Weggis from Lake Lucerne steamer*









Looking back towards Weggis from Lake Lucerne steamer by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Genève*









Switzerland by © Agnes PERROT, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Interlaken*









Switzerland by kari siren, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lago Bianco is a reservoir at the Bernina pass in the Grisons*









_0010540 by Kong K S, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View towards Vitznau on walk to Weggis*









View towards Vitznau on walk to Weggis by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lago Bianco is a reservoir at the Bernina pass in the Grisons*









_0010502 by Kong K S, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paddle steamer on Lake Lucerne near Vitznau*









Paddle steamer on Lake Lucerne near Vitznau by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## teddybear (Sep 12, 2002)

OMG, Swiss is just so beautiful, it's my dream to visit there!! But it's expensive... I really want to go there!


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Genève, Canton de Genève*









Switzerland by © Agnes PERROT, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Patrouille Suisse*









Patrouille Suisse! by Oliver Hegenbarth, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Bernina railway It links the Switzerland resort St. Moritz and the town of Italy Tirano,via the Bernina Pass. *









_0010659 by Kong K S, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*On the high promenade above Vitznau*









On the high promenade above Vitznau by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parish Church of St. Mauritius (Appenzell)*









_0010268 by Kong K S, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Weggis promenade*









Weggis promenade by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Geneva*









Geneva, Switzerland by Oleg Anisimov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lac des Quatre Cantons, canton de Lucerne*









Lac des Quatre Cantons, canton de Lucerne, Suisse. by Bernard Blanc, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parish Church of St. Mauritius (Canton of Appenzell)*









_0010272 by Kong K S, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Lucerne view from promenade between Vitznau and Weggis*









Lake Lucerne view from promenade between Vitznau and Weggis by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Geneva*









Geneva, Switzerland by Oleg Anisimov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*lac des Quatre Cantons, canton de Lucerne*









Villégiature au bord du lac des Quatre Cantons, canton de Lucerne, Suisse. by Bernard Blanc, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich night scene*









_0010263 by Kong K S, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paddle steamer passes Burgenstock on Lake Lucerne*









Paddle steamer passes Burgenstock on Lake Lucerne by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Geneva*









Geneva, Switzerland by Oleg Anisimov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zürich*









Zürich, Switzerland by A.Rahman AlKhulaifi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Geneva*









Geneva, Switzerland by Oleg Anisimov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zürich*









Zürich - Switzerland by A.Rahman AlKhulaifi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich dusk fell*









_0010232 by Kong K S, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Lucerne view towards Pilatus*









Lake Lucerne view towards Pilatus by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Geneva*









Geneva, Switzerland by Oleg Anisimov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bern*









Bern, Switzerland by Herbert Albuquerque, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich at night*









_0010253 by Kong K S, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St. Moritz*









Switzerland by Erik Erling, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Geneva*









Lake Geneva by Oleg Anisimov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Snow in Rothenthurm*









Snow in Rothenthurm, Switzerland by saxuisse, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chillon Castle, Montreux*









Chillon Castle, Montreux by Oleg Anisimov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chiesa "San Martino", Leventina*









Chiesa "San Martino", Leventina, Switzerland by saxuisse, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chillon Castle, Montreux*









Chillon Castle, Montreux by Oleg Anisimov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Lucerne*









"Europe", Flüelen, Lake Lucerne, Switzerland by saxuisse, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Caumasee*









Caumasee by Assenberg van Eijsden, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*sky cruiser, Lake Lucerne*









sky cruiser, Lake Lucerne, Switzerland by saxuisse, sur Flickr


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Monthey (general electric)


----------



## mmoosa (Jan 29, 2008)

Some amazing pictures on here, have been pretty AWOL but glad to see this thread still going strong. Keep them coming guys


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Swiss Mountain*









Swiss Mountain by Assenberg van Eijsden, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chiesa San Lorenzo, Sobrio*









Chiesa San Lorenzo, Sobrio, Switzerland by saxuisse, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Aletschgletscher*









Aletschgletscher by Assenberg van Eijsden, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Interregio Basel - Locarno (SBB CFF FFS), Giornico*









Interregio Basel - Locarno (SBB CFF FFS), Giornico, Switzerland by saxuisse, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bergsee*









Bergsee by Assenberg van Eijsden, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chiesa "San Maurizio", Chironico*









Chiesa "San Maurizio", Chironico, Switzerland by saxuisse, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ticino*









The Church... by Alex Polli, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Centrale elettrica "Piottino", Nivo*









Centrale elettrica "Piottino", Nivo, Switzerland by saxuisse, sur Flickr


----------



## BenjaminBern (Dec 30, 2015)

Bern










http://www.beobachter.ch/fileadmin/dateien/bilder-editionen/2009/09_09/Geniessen01.jpg


----------



## BenjaminBern (Dec 30, 2015)

Bern










http://www.kreiszeitung-wochenblatt.de/resources/mediadb/2014/05/16/39271_web.jpg?1400224386


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bellinzone, Tessin*









Autumn is alive! - ON EXPLORE 15/11/15 by Alex Polli, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise, Lucerne*









Sunrise, Lucerne, Switzerland by saxuisse, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Swiss landscape on autumn... near Julier Pass*









Swiss landscape on autumn... by Alex Polli, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Engadin*









Autumn explosion... by Alex Polli, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Islet, Lake Lucerne*









Islet, Lake Lucerne, Switzerland by saxuisse, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lower Engadin*









Before the sunset ( 2nd version ) by Alex Polli, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise, Rigi "Queen of Mountains"*









Sunrise, Rigi "Queen of Mountains", Switzerland by saxuisse, sur Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Oberwil Im Simmental, Canton of Berne, Switzerland

Switzerland by Pratul Raghav, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Le Prese, Canton of Graubunden, Switzerland

Switzerland by webeagle12, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Kandersteg, Canton of Berne, Switzerland

Switzerland by Flavio, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Lucerne, Switzerland

Lucerne, Switzerland by saxuisse, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Maienfeld, Switzerland

Maienfeld, Switzerland by Aymeric Gouin, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Zug, Switzerland

Zug, Switzerland by saxuisse, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Hospental, Canton of Uri, Switzerland

Switzerland by Grzegorz Jereczek, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Switzerland, Berne

Switzerland, Berne by Eric Toriel, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Zermatt, Canton of Valais, Switzerland

stellisee @ valais switzerland by Toni, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Pringy, Canton of Fribourg, Switzerland

Switzerland, Fribourg by Eric Toriel, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Berne, Switzerland

Berne, Switzerland by Rajesh Vijayarajan, on Flickr


----------



## eeee. (Mar 3, 2008)

Kadıkoylu;130351784 said:


> Kandersteg, Canton of Berne, Switzerland


Impossible, it must be somewhere on the A6.



Kadıkoylu;130351865 said:


> Hospental, Canton of Uri, Switzerland


Flüelen



Kadıkoylu;130351925 said:


> Pringy, Canton of Fribourg, Switzerland


Gruyères


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

@*Kadıkoylu*: two post per day, it's the rule of this thread, thanks to understand


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wollerau, Canton de Schwytz*









Farm, Schwyz, Switzerland by saxuisse, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake of Palpuogna*









Heaven on earth... by Alex Polli, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zürichsee*









Zürichsee, Switzerland by saxuisse, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Valle Verzasca - Southern Switzerland*









Autumn's bridge... by Alex Polli, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ausee, Kanton Zürich*









Ausee, Kanton Zürich, Switzerland by saxuisse, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Village of Sessa - Southern Switzerland*









Early autumn... by Alex Polli, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Schloss Au, Kanton Zürich*









Schloss Au, Kanton Zürich, Switzerland by saxuisse, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lugano*









In the darkness... by Alex Polli, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Itlimoosweiher*









Itlimoosweiher, Schwyz, Switzerland by saxuisse, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*LUGANO*









Dramatic light... by Alex Polli, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Säntis, Appenzell*









Säntis, Appenzell, Switzerland by saxuisse, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Graubuenden ( GR )*









Goodbye summer... by Alex Polli, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wasserkraftwerk Wassen, Uri*









Wasserkraftwerk Wassen, Uri, Switzerland by saxuisse, sur Flickr


----------



## smithjayden (Jan 12, 2016)

Wow is what comes to my mind! Its amazing


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake of Lugano - southern Switzerland*









Home sweet home... by Alex Polli, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Voralpenexpress, Schachen bei Herisau*









Voralpenexpress, Schachen bei Herisau, Switzerland by saxuisse, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vallemaggia, TIcino*









The wild valley... by Alex Polli, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Autumn in Switzerland, Kriens, Lucerne*









Autumn in Switzerland, Kriens, Lucerne by saxuisse, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Thunersee*









Thunersee - Suiça by Renato Ribeiro, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lugano*









Lugano/Suiça by Raimundo Costa, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Waterfall Rhine*









Waterfall Rhine Switzerland by Sven Jakob, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*RAPPERSWIL*









Heart of Switzerland... by Alex Polli, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kehrsiten-Bürgenstock, Lake Lucerne*









Kehrsiten-Bürgenstock, Lake Lucerne, Switzerland by saxuisse, sur Flickr


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Zurich


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oberhofen Castle watching over Thun Lake during the twilight hour.*









Lake Guardian by Jonathan Reid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lagh da Palü - Grigioni - Svizzera*









Lagh da Palü - Grigioni - Svizzera by Felina Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*YVORNE - VAUD*









Swiss beauty... by Alex Polli, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pilatus*









Pilatus, Switzerland by saxuisse, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A cyclist enjoys an empty road, high in the Swiss Alps between Interlakken and Locarno.*









Crossing the Alps by Jonathan Reid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lagh da Palü - Grigioni*









Lagh da Palü - Grigioni - Svizzera by Felina Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Evening at the castle...Vaud*









Evening at the castle... by Alex Polli, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Lucerne in spring*









Lake Lucerne in spring, Switzerland by saxuisse, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sul "Trenino Rosso del Bernina" (Tirano - St. Moritz). Dal 2008 "Patrimonio dell'Umanità" dell'Unesco.*









Svizzera ('12) by 
Mauro, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alp Grüm Railway Station - Grigioni*









Alp Grüm Railway Station - Grigioni - Svizzera by Felina Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Aigle, Canton Vaud*









Castle and wine...ON EXPLORE 16/7/2015 by Alex Polli, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Schloss Meggerhorn, Meggen*









Schloss Meggerhorn, Meggen, Switzerland by saxuisse, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Genève *
_La rade et le pont du Mont Blanc_









Genève by Didier Mouchet, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Val Poschiavo - Graubünden*









Val Poschiavo - Graubünden - Switzerland by Felina Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alpine freshness*









Alpine freshness by Alex Polli, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Re420 mit Güterzug, Sempach Station*









Re420 mit Güterzug, Sempach Station, Switzerland by saxuisse, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Somewhere in Switzerland*









Sans titre by veronika schopfer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Canton Ticino - Southern Switzerland*









c by Alex Polli, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*SBB RABDe 500, InterCityNeigezug, Reusstal*









SBB RABDe 500, InterCityNeigezug, Reusstal, Switzerland by saxuisse, sur Flickr


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Boyshow said:


> *Somewhere in Switzerland*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's Fribourg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*frosty mist (Swiss Jura)*









frosty mist by Oliver Wehrli, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grimselpass*









Grimselpass, schweiz by veronika schopfer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Canton Ticino - Southern Switzerland*









IMG_6691_tonemapped by Alex Polli, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Spiral Viaduct ↕70‰, Rhätische Bahn, Brusio*









Spiral Viaduct ↕70‰, Rhätische Bahn, Brusio, Switzerland by saxuisse, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*a little mountain lake beginning of autumn. Wallis*









mirror lake by Oliver Wehrli, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Julierpass*









Julierpass by veronika schopfer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Canton Ticino - Southern Switzerland*









IMG_6711_tonemapped_filtered by Alex Polli, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Historic train "Amor-Express", Sitterviadukt*









historic train "Amor-Express", Sitterviadukt, Switzerland by saxuisse, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Meiringien*


Same trip more impressions. @ Aareschlucht, Switzerland by Altug Karakoc, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Isola di Brigasso - Ticino*


Boat to Isola di Brigasso by R Nijholt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Minusio - Ticino*


DSC_0005 by Diriye Amey, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Jura*









last lights on fog by Oliver Wehrli, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kanton Schwyz*









Mein zu hause.. by veronika schopfer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*lake of Lugano*









WInter atmosphere... by Alex Polli, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*SOB RBDe 4/4, Altmatt*









SOB RBDe 4/4, Altmatt, Switzerland by saxuisse, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*fog painting over Jura*









fog painting by Oliver Wehrli, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Basel*









Les Trois Rois BALE Suisse by Bruno Mathiot, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Euseigne, Valais.*









20140822_111219_1-160 sec at f - 5.6_20 mm_HDRsN by lost and found at sea, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mürren, Bern.*









The Valley by projector5, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Canton Ticino - Southern Switzerland*









d by Alex Polli, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Rhin, Basel.*









Le Rhin BALE Suisse by Bruno Mathiot, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kandersteg, Bern.*









20140827_101131_1-100 sec at f - 9.0_20 mm_HDRsN by lost and found at sea, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sustenpass, Bern.*









Sustenpass by peter flückiger, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lavertezzo, SOUTHERN SWITZERLAND - CANTON TICINO.*









GOLDEN AUTUMN... by Alex Polli, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rheinfalls/ Rheinfälle*









Rheinfalls/ Rheinfälle by realdauerbrenner, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kandersteg, Bern.*









20140827_093531_1-200 sec at f - 5.6_13 mm_HDRsN by lost and found at sea, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St. Urban, Lucerne*









Evening by peter flückiger, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Canton Ticino - Southern Switzerland*









IMG_3934 by Alex Polli, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rheinfalls/ Rheinfälle*









Rheinfalls/ Rheinfälle by realdauerbrenner, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kandersteg, Canton de Berne*









20140826_140814_1-80 sec at f - 4.0_8.64 mm_HDRsN by lost and found at sea, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Huttwil, Bern*









@Home by peter flückiger, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tecino *









c by Alex Polli, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fiesch in Wallis*









Fiesch in Wallis/ Switzerland by realdauerbrenner, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kandersteg, Bern.*









20140826_135610_1-200 sec at f - 4.0_8.47 mm_HDRsN by lost and found at sea, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*SchwarzSee, Fribourg.*









SchwarzSee by peter flückiger, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Somewhere in Switzerland*









b by Alex Polli, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View of Bern*









View of Bern | Switzerland by sidebworld, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zürich*









Zürich by Chico Wang, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arolla, Valais*









20140824_120527_1-60 sec at f - 11_32 mm_HDRsN by lost and found at sea, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*LAKE OF LUGANO*









GOLDEN SUNRISE.... by Alex Polli, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bundeshaus | Bern *









Bundeshaus | Bern | Switzerland by sidebworld, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Basel*









rainy day by Chico Wang, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kandersteg, Bern*









20140826_135458_1-200 sec at f - 4.0_5.2 mm_HDRsN by lost and found at sea, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lugano*









a_filtered by Alex Polli, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bâtiment des Forces Motrices | Geneve*









Bâtiment des Forces Motrices | Geneve | Switzerland by sidebworld, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zürich*









Zürich by Chico Wang, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kandersteg, Bern*









20140827_090351_1-50 sec at f - 8.0_18 mm_HDRsN by lost and found at sea, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*CANTON TICINO - LAGO DI LUGANO - TICINO - SOUTHERN SWITZERLAND.*









RESPIRA.... by Alex Polli, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cour de Saint-Pierre | Geneve*









Cour de Saint-Pierre | Geneve | Switzerland by sidebworld, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zürich*









Zürich by Chico Wang, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kandersteg, Bern*









20140827_090618_1-30 sec at f - 8.0_18 mm_HDRsN by lost and found at sea, sur Flickr​


----------



## abbiclarke (Sep 30, 2015)

Cool Pics!!


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Canton Ticino - Southern Switzerland*









a by Alex Polli, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Railway Station | Luzern*









Railway Station | Luzern | Switzerland by sidebworld, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Basel*









Basel by Chico Wang, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oeschinen Lake, Kandersteg*









20140827_121652_1-25 sec at f - 13_100 mm_HDRsN by lost and found at sea, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Münster Basel*









Münster Basel by Chico Wang, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kandersteg, Bern*









20140826_135833_1-1000 sec at f - 4.0_5.2 mm_HDRsN by lost and found at sea, sur Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dent de Vaulion*


Vers Vaulion, 22.10.2013 by Paudex Yves, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lugano*









CANON 70 - 200 F4 L IS PROVA by Alex Polli, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Region Untersee
Stein am Rhein, Eschenz, Werd-Inseln*









Region Untersee by steffi's, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Basel sunset*









Basel sunset by Chico Wang, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Monta, Valais*









20140825_100929_1-100 sec at f - 8.0_18 mm_HDRsN by lost and found at sea, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Locarno, Tessin*









Funicolare by Andrea Pravettoni, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stein am Rhein*









Stein am Rhein by steffi's, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Basel sunset*









Basel sunset by Chico Wang, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Monta, Valais*









20140824_120855_1-60 sec at f - 11_40 mm_HDRsN by lost and found at sea, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Santuario della Madonna del Sasso*









Santuario della Madonna del Sasso by Andrea Pravettoni, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stein am Rhein*









Stein am Rhein by steffi's, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Basel*









Basel by Chico Wang, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kandersteg, Canton of Bern*









20140827_104151_30.0 sec at f - 14_10 mm_HDRsN by lost and found at sea, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Madonna del Sasso, Tessin*









Santuario della Madonna del Sasso by Andrea Pravettoni, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chez-le-Bart - Gorgier*









Le Pavillon des Bains by Philippe Saire, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rheinknie Basel*









Rheinknie Basel by Chico Wang, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kandersteg, Bern*









20140827_112900_1-100 sec at f - 5.6_70 mm_HDRsN by lost and found at sea, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Madonna del Sasso*









Santuario della Madonna del Sasso by Andrea Pravettoni, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Col de Voré*









Les Diablerets by Philippe Saire, sur Flickr​


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Zürich by Night*









_http://www.helvetiabynight.com_​


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Gastlosen*
Gastlosen by Philibert Barelli, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Federal Palace of Switzerland*
Federal Palace Of Swirtzerland by Jean Schmitt, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Zermatt*
Blue hour in Zermatt by hanno svoboda, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Vierwaldstättersee*
view down to the Vierwaldstättersee by Andrej D. Barnes, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Lucerne*
Switzerland 2017 by Ashley Howell Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Château de Neuchâtel*
Château de Neuchâtel n° 4 (at Sunrise) by Rogg4n, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Zürich*
The Limmat in Zurich by Alexander Schulz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Somewhere in Switzerland*









Switzerland 2016 by Ashley Howell Photography, sur Flickr​


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

*Sion, Valais*

Sion (VS) by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

*Monthey, Valais*

Monthey by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Saas Fee this summer:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Waterfall near Saas Fee:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Almaghellertal (south east of Saas Grund) panorama:


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Bern*


Sunset Bern by Peter Gronemann, en Flickr


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Zürich*









Source: https://gleistribuene.ch/


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Zürich*

Frau Gerold's Garten








Source: https://gleistribuene.ch/


----------



## UHW (Feb 22, 2018)

*Veveyse District, Canton of Fribourg, Switzerland *


Spring path.. by Conrad Zimmermann, on Flickr


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Spring in Zürich*









Source: http://atterer.org/pic/zuerich-fruehling-kirschbluete


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Geneve:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Another one from Geneve:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

more from Geneve: Sinagoga Beth-Yaacov de Ginebra, Place de la Synagogue, Genève, Zwitserland:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

A shot taken from the roof of Cathédrale Saint-Pierre Genève:


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Lugano and lake by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Ascona, Ticino:

Ascona by Graham Hart, on Flickr*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

Pilatus mountain peak

Pilatus peak. Amazing panoramic view of Pilatus mountain peak and Alps landscape, Pilatus Kulm by 3 brch, on Flickr


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Zurich last weekend:


source: Facebook


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Spiez, Canton Bern*

source: Die schönsten Schweizer Städte für Städtetrips, die nicht jeder kennt


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Zürich, Enge Church*

source: Kirche Enge - Open House Zürich


----------



## Egr (Apr 3, 2021)

Andermatt


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

No fear of height. Near Saas Grund


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Wengen after a nice round of 20 cm snowfall:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

View towards Grindelwald.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Wengen in the snow:


----------



## Egr (Apr 3, 2021)

Andermatt Jan 2022


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

The Aletschgletscher seen from Jungfraujoch:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Also in Wengen:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Glaciers on the flanks of Monch, near Wengen


----------



## KAEX (9 mo ago)

*Bundeshaus (Parliament), Bern*

source: Sanktionen gegen Russland – Der amerikanische Vorwurf – und die nervöse Reaktion der Schweiz


----------

